# CO2 Injecters?



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello,
Im going to setup a ten gallon with shrimp and maybe 1-2 fish, It will be planted, with 38w lighting.

I will use ferts.

Do I need to use a CO2 injecter? I heard they can make the ph levels go crazy..

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

You don't need to inject co2, but it would definitely help plant growth and make them healthier. You could use DIY co2 with yeast and sugar on a 10g.

CO2 will lower the pH but it won't affect the fish. Changes in pH that are caused by changes in KH (your buffer) are what hurt the fish. 

With that lighting its up to you whether you have co2 or not.




By the way, I moved this thread to Aquatic Plants, if you haven't seen that already.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have set the tank up, 
It has lots of plants, 36watt lighting, Diy Co2 injecter. Currently waiting for the tank to cycle.

Oh oh, theres this white stuff growing on my plants and Co2 injecter air stone, I scaped it off the air stone. 

Any idea what this stuff is?
How long do I need to put the Co2 on?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Is it like slimey white stuff or like fuzzy? Hopefully its not yeast from the mixture. The water in the bottle(s) isn't touching the airline coming out of the bottle....right?

It may just be some slime or something in the tank.

Can you take a picture and post it?


You can't regulate DIY co2 and it won't hurt to leave it on all the time......so leave it on all the time.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Its slimey, It was on the air stone and the plants.. 
The plants have now got something that looks like skin on them. 
Any help?
Ill try to post a picturw how ever Im not to sure how to.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

I looked again in the tank and it was not slimy it was actually fuzzy..
What is this and how do I stop it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

white & fuzzy is usually fungus. Did you get something in the tank a fungus could eat? Some of what you're feeding the yeast or fish food to feed the cycle? Siphon it out or rinse off the plants. IME you get fungus is low-pH water with uneaten food. IME it doesn't hurt plants or fish, just looks hideous.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks, I washed it off carefully and now most of it' gone.
Thanks guys, oh I stopped the CO2 injecter and just did ferts daily.


----------

